# [SOLVED] How to fix bluescreen error



## Jics (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi
I've been using this Windows 7 ultimate version for the last 18+ months and everything works just fine. But lately I've experience sudden bluescreen errors. It's occurred 3-4 times and I'm just wondering how to fix this.
Here below is the error details, please help...

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 16393

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 3b
BCP1: 00000000C0000005
BCP2: FFFFF88003FCD06A
BCP3: FFFFF88005F9AF60
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100711-27986-01.dmp
C:\Users\Akhank Jics\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-97687-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Any help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: How to fix bluescreen error*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Jics (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: How to fix bluescreen error*

Thank you.
I've already fix this.
Thanks again for your time.


----------

